
Ask HN: Is Express Sick? - johnnyAghands
Over 54 open PRs, some going back to 2015, sure — it may not be dead, but it sure looks sick. What can we do to help? Can OpenJS Foundation be doing more? Why isn’t it listed as an “Impact Project”?
======
johnnyAghands
Links: - - -
[https://github.com/expressjs/express/pulls](https://github.com/expressjs/express/pulls)
[https://thenewstack.io/node-js-foundation-adopts-express-
fra...](https://thenewstack.io/node-js-foundation-adopts-express-framework-
incubation-project/)
[https://foundation.nodejs.org/](https://foundation.nodejs.org/)
[https://openjsf.org/projects/](https://openjsf.org/projects/)

